# Price info on a Strada OS



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Just out of curiosity from those who know... Is this priced a little high? I think Columbus Brain is a lower end tubeset... and this is priced closer to an MXL? This is however a really nice finish and looks to be in super condition.

Ebay Item number: 120306530125


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

The frame does look in very good nick, the brain tubing is still a very nice rig, 

I took a way too small Strada OS for a long ride that was for sale, and its what made me fall in love with Steel again, after all these years. Its what started the collecting bug, too!!

The paint work is great, i've got the same scheme, just in Vlaanderen yellow, red, black.

She does indeed look like NOS, as he said in the ad, put in an offer, he can only say no.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I think that's one of the frames we liberated from South Africa. If that's the case, then I can attest to the quality of the frames in general. They were indeed NOS and most were in excellent to pristine condition. I think we got maybe 6-8 Strada OS's in the bunch. I've got a 61cm in navy blue unbuilt in a box in my garage as my winter project.

If it's the same ctam as on here, send him a PM and make an offer and see if you can work something out.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's mine. I know the $1150 is outrageous and I don't expect anyone to pay that....but you never know. The auction is set up so you can submit offers. At first I had it set up as a normal auction and I added the comment "if you'd like to make me a buy-it-now offer I'm all ears". Ebay didn't like that comment so they killed my listing. Ebay actually phoned me to tell me my listing was coming down. I pleaded with the lady to just delete the extra comment because within 2 days I already had over 70 watchers...but no dice, she said I would have to relist. I relisted it with the buy-it-now/make an offer format. I think this format sucks and I'll probably pull it and redo it the way I had originally. However, I did receive an offer of $825 outside of ebay and I'm sitting on the fence with that right now.

I did get the Strada from S.Africa recently. And within days of making the purchase i found out about Richard Sachs and how he's closing the door for new customers. So I made the decision to jump in line and I figure I may as well sell the Merckx while it's still NOS and maybe help pay for the Sachs.

And yes, the purple MX Leader I bought originally back in April is also available for sale.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ctam said:


> And yes, the purple MX Leader I bought originally back in April is also available for sale.


After everything we went through to get these frames from SA, I'm really disappointed you are selling them.  






But only because they aren't my size  If you are going to get rid of a couple of very nice Merckx's, then replaceing them with a Sachs is about as good a swap as you'll find.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, I know....I fully didn't intend to do this - especially with the MXL. But I have other priorities now. I might still keep the MXL...I just don't have parts for it yet so it'll sit here unused. Hopefully someone from this forum will buy it....


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

What size is the MXL? The paint is really nice.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

WTFBBQ??? Is innergel the only person that has actually ridden one of the SA frames?

I too have a Strada OS (57c) sitting in the dining room waiting for assembly from South Afrika.

Good luck with the Sachs! Eric


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

minneso said:


> WTFBBQ??? Is innergel the only person that has actually ridden one of the SA frames?
> 
> I too have a Strada OS (57c) sitting in the dining room waiting for assembly from South Afrika.
> 
> Good luck with the Sachs! Eric


Rode mine today actually.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Reminder, CTAM'S MXL is on EBAY, not in the market myself.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-MX-Leade...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


b21


----------

